# No animals were harmed in this hog roast



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Do you look at clouds or fires and see face, animals or other things.
Last night this pig was so clear on the log on the fire outside.

In case you can´t see it as plainly as we did the second photo I have marked the eyes and nostrils in red.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

And?

Did you throw on a couple of kittens as a garnish?

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

JanHank said:


> Do you look at clouds or fires and see face, animals or other things.
> Last night this pig was so clear on the log on the fire outside.
> 
> In case you can´t see it as plainly as we did the second photo I have marked the eyes and nostrils in red.


Nope! And I can't see your red markings either! Which end?

It's like those drawings of stairs - are they going up or down? And however hard you look, you can't see it.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

And I can’t imagine looking at my logs as they burn 

And imagining an animal burning Jan 

So you might as well throw those kittens on as garnish 

Harsh

Well it is as it is girl 

Sandra


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Sandra, you are sick, a vile sick woman.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

jiwawa said:


> Nope! And I can't see your red markings either! Which end?
> 
> It's like those drawings of stairs - are they going up or down? And however hard you look, you can't see it.


To help you and Raymond out Jean I have circled in yellow the pigs head, eyes and snout, the crackling was in the fire :laugh:
On the right is the face of a baby seal.

You Sandra I'm afraid are beyond help.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Why?

Because I don’t like the idea of seeing an animal burning in a fire?

Well I don’t , and that’s all there is too it 

Drew wind your neck in ,go polish your armour must have some tarnish on it somewhere 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Ahhhhhhhhhhh now I see...………………………….. something. But I guess my imagination is going the same way my other faculties are.

Ray.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Could that be Pudsey lurking in the ashes?


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Or even the head of a shark?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

aldra said:


> And?
> 
> Did you throw on a couple of kittens as a garnish?
> 
> Sandra





aldra said:


> Why?
> 
> Because I don't like the idea of seeing an animal burning in a fire?
> 
> ...


Luckily I didn't see your ridiculous answer to Drew last night Sandra or I may have said something I would regret.

Your first remark about kittens was abhorrent and I am sure Drew and I were not the only people to think so.
I am now going to do something I didn't think I would do to anyone on any forum, I´m putting you on *ignor *so don't bother to answer this post I won't see it.

I have seen enough of your repetitive ramblings, poor me, the way you refer to Shadow, how wonderful or dreadful your family are, to be told once or even twice is enough, your interference in other peoples threads with the same old stories, this way I don't have to see any of it again.

You know the expression `the straw that broke the camels back`.

Your last post was the straw that did it.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm with Ray on that one Jan - I can kind of see a fish, or a gorilla, facing the other way!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I just saw one of these but then I see them every day anyway.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

How about those circles with coloured numbers in that indicate if you have a colour deficiency? I'm red/green blind and an electrician.

Ray.


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

raynipper said:


> How about those circles with coloured numbers in that indicate if you have a colour deficiency? I'm red/green blind and an electrician.
> 
> Ray.


I can remember back when I first started work (far too long ago) in a garage and one of the guys was colour blind - he was the painter in the bodyshop!

Seriously, he used to come and ask if the colour match was near enough.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

raynipper said:


> How about those circles with coloured numbers in that indicate if you have a colour deficiency? I'm red/green blind and an electrician.
> 
> Ray.


Oops. Is there a coping mechanism Ray?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

jiwawa said:


> Oops. Is there a coping mechanism Ray?


Yes Jean. If the appliance doesn't work change the two wires that look the same over. I only electrocuted one lady in my apprenticeship. 
It was better being an aircraft electrician as all wires were numbered.

Sprinter, I still do that today.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Oh well Jan

You won’t see this

But some of your videos were getting pretty repetitive 

And I’d never normally use the expression “wind your neck in”

But you would as I recall 

So I thought Drew would be happy with it 

Shades of Jan?

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

raynipper said:


> I only electrocuted one lady in my apprenticeship.
> 
> Ray.


Ah, you're always good for a laugh Ray!!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm sure the lady thought so as she threw the electric kettle through the ceiling.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I guess that was before the days of suing?!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep, about 1960 ish.

Ray.


----------

